# 07 Trek 6000 Disc or 07 Specialized Rockhopper Disc?



## jtslmn720 (Mar 10, 2007)

im having trouble deciding between the two. While they are both pretty low end, they both have their perks..

the Specialized has a slightly better Rockshox fork, Dart 3 compared to the Dart 1 on the Trek, but the Trek has better deraileurs and brakes... the guy at my bike shop told me that the Specialized has sold better but he thinks that its just because of the name...

any help would be nice...


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*The difference*

Actually, according to the Specialized website, the RH Comp Disc comes with a Tora 302 fork, which is a pretty significant step above the Dart 1 on the Trek 6000. Other than that, the bikes appear to be similarly spec'd. Ask the trek dealer what it will cost to swap out the Dart 1 for a Tora 302. If it's less than $200, then I'd buy the Trek 6000 with the upgraded fork.

Bob


----------



## jtslmn720 (Mar 10, 2007)

im just looking at the regular disc, not the comp... both are 600 which is why theyre my two choices

also another benifit of the 6000 is that its compatible with the xt deraluers


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*OOps! My bad*

You're right about the fork. Both bikes would be compatible with an XT derailleur if you chose to upgrade. The Trek definitely has better shifters and front derailleur.

Bob


----------



## jtslmn720 (Mar 10, 2007)

well i ended up with an 06 Specailized Hardrock Pro disc.... go figure....

but its a much better bike then either of the ones i was concidering even just looking at it, much happier then i think i would have been with the trek or rockhopper...


----------



## tommyjee24 (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone have any more opinions on either of these two bikes? I'm looking at both of these as well, and kinda disappointed it ended so early.









specs:https://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1032600&f=18









specs: https://specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=22178&bikeTab=techspec

They seem pretty equal. MSRP is even the same, but i can get the Trek at a LBS for 620, where as the Spec is 660.

Thoughts and opinions welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## wallrat (Nov 29, 2006)

*Frame Warranties*

I am not real familiar w/ Trek's warranty practices, but I do know for a fact that Specialized warranties are top notch and quite hassle free. I still have the 2 HardRocks I bought for my wife and I in '94 and they still ride well...only replaced the grips, seats, and cables. Just my $.02

I just upgraded to a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert and love it as well. The wife now rides a Specialized '06 FSR XC womens.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Same Warranty*



wallrat said:


> I am not real familiar w/ Trek's warranty practices, but I do know for a fact that Specialized warranties are top notch and quite hassle free. I still have the 2 HardRocks I bought for my wife and I in '94 and they still ride well...only replaced the grips, seats, and cables. Just my $.02
> 
> I just upgraded to a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert and love it as well. The wife now rides a Specialized '06 FSR XC womens.


Trek and Specialized both have lifetime warranties on the frame and both do a good job of honoring them.

As far as the bikes:

The Trek is spec'd better...better fork, brakes, hubs, derailuers, shifters, cassette, etc.

The Specialized in the picture is not a Rockhopper Disc...very mis-leading with the Tora fork (its actually a Dart 3) and the M4 frame (its actually A1 which is basically 6000 series). I really like Specialized product...but this is the second time I've compared a Trek hardtail to a Specialized hardtail and it appears that for 2007...Trek has Specializes number!!!


----------



## Diesel Weasel (Mar 9, 2007)

I was in the same boat but my local LBS offered the me 07 Rockhopper Disc to me for $540, deraileurs and brakes are a cheap upgrade in my mind when the time comes so I went with the bike with the best look, in this price range almost all bikes will be closely spec'd so it's not like your going to going to get a $600 bike that a lot better than another $600 bike


----------



## gilles (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been looking at the trek 6000 disc as well and right now I think I am going with the trek. Another option was the Giant Rainier, but not so sure anymore on that. But everybody is right, at 600 bucks, most bikes are the same.


----------



## tommyjee24 (Mar 22, 2007)

*went with the Trek*

So I ended up with the Trek. components seemed a little better and price was definitely better. and they felt about the same to ride. so the choice was easy. I pick it up tomorrow. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## snooze (Mar 23, 2007)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Trek and Specialized both have lifetime warranties on the frame and both do a good job of honoring them.
> 
> As far as the bikes:
> 
> ...


Are the dart 1's that come with the trek better than the dart 3's that the spec comes with?


----------



## tygger (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm interested to hear more about these two bikes as well.


----------



## litehedded (Apr 18, 2007)

I recently went with the 6000 as well
mostly because they didn't have rockhoppers in stock


----------



## mrbell83 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was told that the Rockhopper was actually downgraded for 07, my LBS told me to buy the 06 they had instead. They told me it was a better spec'd bike... For what its worth. If thats the case, I would say get the Trek as well.


----------

